

Jailed for $280: The return of debtors' prisons - mikecane
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505144_162-57417654/jailed-for-$280-the-return-of-debtors-prisons/

======
smackfu
"Under the law, debtors aren't arrested for nonpayment, but rather for failing
to respond to court hearings, pay legal fines, or otherwise showing "contempt
of court" in connection with a creditor lawsuit. "

~~~
Herring
A loophole that amounts to the same thing, as the article says.

------
maeon3
I received a scam charge from a vapourous business without an office near an
emergency room I received services from. It was for 30 dollars. I took the
bill to the emergency room I went to and they said they don't recognize that
bill and as far as they are concerned don't care if I pay it or not. I was
unable to locate the address in the hospital.

And when I called the number they insisted I pay the bill. I went in circles
with them trying to find out their association with any service rendered in
the building I was in. Trying to reconcile the fact that the nice lady at
finance dept at the emergency room doesn't recognize your business.

I could not make progress in reconciling the disagreement, so I told them that
based on my analysis of the situation, you are scam artists, and I will not
pay you anything. If you want to contest this, please coordinate with the nice
lady at finance in the ER. Never heard from them again.

This was about 4 years ago at Waldo county general hospital in Maine. I never
got anything in writing. It's scary I could have been jailed for that.

